# Who's next?



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Not long ago it was Countrygrl3 and now Cindilu, anyone else close to becoming un-single?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Wish I could say "Me!", but it ain't so!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I need a drink.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

No, Raven, you go on to work. I'll sit here and drink for you. As always, I'm just trying to help. I always sacrifice myself to help strangers. Bless my heart.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I would help to but i became disabled yesterday afternoon


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

You might could get a check for that. I get one for being so ugly and stupid nobody can stand to work around me. They said I was the worst Walmart greeter ever. Nobody would ever get close enough for me to greet them! Of course, that's not as bad as burying an Iphone though.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

5150 Somebody call The Po Po...lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]pli8UtAG7Xg[/youtube]


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

CountryWmn and 11point have been around for a long while.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Shows where im at. Did they get together?? Now that Im thunk on it, I aint seenum for along while.

Debbieandkatesmom, AKA DKM says shes been seeing someone, so


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm thinking of getting married. Now, if I could just meet the right woman.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> No, Raven, you go on to work. I'll sit here and drink for you. As always, I'm just trying to help. I always sacrifice myself to help strangers. Bless my heart.


Forget that, let's do some shots and sit in the corner to couple watch. he hehe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

We'd have to sit in opposite corners, on different days, or we'd be getting named.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I had such bad luck last year "dating" that I stopped. Think I will extend that for the rest of my life, I suppose. No one wants an old disabled dude. Seems people can't accept people for the way they are, as soon as they get in a relationship they start wanting to "change" one another.

I just hang out here for the laughs! lol


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

zong said:


> We'd have to sit in opposite corners, on different days, or we'd be getting named.


RaZong12, that has a nice ring to it!

"RaZong sells cartoon ballons in town,"
"He/She calls his/her job Jesus"

:sing:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Problem with that is I only live in sin.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

To live in it, is to die in it. Kinda like snint


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Problem with that is I only live in sin.


I've always liked that place. Feels like home.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Problem with that is I only live in sin.


"RaZong sells their homeade hooch on the corner in town"
"They call their job Hillary Clinton"

That is pretty evil, does that work?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Sin is a lot like Hell. A nice place to visit, but not nearly as much fun as it is right here.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Married? Married. Married? YES, Married!!!!!

Come on, Folks...what movie is that from???


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

I think you meant "mah-wheed."


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm afraid if I type the name of the character I'll get an infraction.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

NW Rancher said:


> I'm afraid if I type the name of the character I'll get an infraction.


Oh, come on! Nobody can resist saying Long Duck Dong!!! eep:


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I dont think it will be me on here i dont ride on trains.


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]EPmTGFg06zA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I actually like a song NW Rancher posted!!!!!!! It is about time, Dude!!!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Now that the angry PM's have stopped coming from AngieM2 and as she has banned me, I have guessed she is not a candidate for long term relationship.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sourdough said:


> Now that the angry PM's have stopped coming from AngieM2 and as she has banned me, I have guessed she is not a candidate for long term relationship.


You are sick, Sourdough! :hysterical:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a remarkable ability to pick and choose memories. Sometimes in anguish and hope I pick the most painful ones. BUT, if I "settle" into it, I can pick my favorite memories. Everything I ever felt is still inside my mind. As is everything I ever saw. The really good thing, In most of my "good" memories, I was under 40 years old. So, when I'm remembering them, I am also remembering my younger mental, emotional, and physical responses. 
I'm thinking I'll end up "settling" with my own memories. As close to ultimate love as it gets. It may take me a little while longer, and I might even make a few more memories, but eventually I'll get there.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> You are sick, Sourdough! :hysterical:



Well, just be happy I did not tell you about the "Cute" Moose with big brown dreamy eyes that was in the yard last week.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Qhorseman said:


> CountryWmn and 11point have been around for a long while.





FarmBoyBill said:


> Shows where im at. Did they get together?? Now that Im thunk on it, I aint seenum for along while.


Yeah how did I miss that one? When did that happen?


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Tommyice said:


> Yeah how did I miss that one? When did that happen?


The last posts I remember are them talking about her renting his house.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Raeven said:


> I've always liked that place. Feels like home.


It is a good thing we are on different coasts.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Qhorseman said:


> The last posts I remember are them talking about her renting his house.


Yeah but has anybody heard from her? Has anyone checked the burn pit?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

She said she had a great trip and her daughter thanked him for not chopping her up into itty bitty pieces.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

doodlemom said:


> She said she had a great trip and her daughter thanked him for not chopping her up into itty bitty pieces.


Yeah, but have you heard from her since... ;-)


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well if he did chop her into little bits, at least we know he knows a good jailhouse lawyer :whistlin:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> It is a good thing we are on different coasts.


LOL, that's crossed my mind more than once... oh, the trouble we could stir!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Tommyice said:


> Yeah how did I miss that one? When did that happen?


She supposedly rented a house from him. that was it.
Or maybe they also got married at Buckingham palace and driven by an amish buggy. Royal blood, you know.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm still in the dark. Is "renting a house" a euphemism for something, something now?


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Tommyice said:


> I'm still in the dark. Is "renting a house" a euphemism for something, something now?


No I don't think so, I just tried to... 

I couldn't twist the innuendo into anything worthwhile...


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

It's OK. A really funny one will come to you when you're in the middle of something serious at work today. Then there will be inappropriate laughter. That's usually what happens to me.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

JohnnyLee said:


> I had such bad luck last year "dating" that I stopped. Think I will extend that for the rest of my life, I suppose. No one wants an old disabled dude. Seems people can't accept people for the way they are, as soon as they get in a relationship they start wanting to "change" one another.
> 
> I just hang out here for the laughs! lol


Not true again JL, remember the nice shy guys win in the end. My guy is now finally not walking with a cane but when I met him he was very much walking slow and with the aid of one. I have had to help walk him to the bathroom when we were surrounded by tons of people simply because someone could easily push him over. So ya just have to find the right person. Love sees past all that junk and looks at the person within. And you are a special person within.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Although I dont believe in hher theory, Nice guys get IT in the END, I do agree with her last statement. Go with it.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Back on topic--*not me!* I will happily end my life as Chauncey Gardener. "I like to watch..."


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

cindilu said:


> Not true again JL, remember the nice shy guys win in the end. My guy is now finally not walking with a cane but when I met him he was very much walking slow and with the aid of one. I have had to help walk him to the bathroom when we were surrounded by tons of people simply because someone could easily push him over. So ya just have to find the right person. Love sees past all that junk and looks at the person within. And you are a special person within.


Awwww! Thank you Cindilu, you are the sweetest!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

NewGround said:


> No I don't think so, I just tried to...
> 
> I couldn't twist the innuendo into anything worthwhile...


You have to try harder. I've been wishing for years that some gal would ask me to bust up her chifforobe.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

cindilu said:


> . And you are a special person within.


I don't think he's special. Just think he's an ordinary guy with some good values! He'd be a good hombre to chill with and have a few beers. Probably be just as good to work around! I'm ususally pretty guarded in my opinions... I just put very little stock in the internet! JL seems bout as genuine as can be.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

littlejoe said:


> He'd be a good hombre to chill with and have a few beers. Probably be just as good to work around! I'm ususally pretty guarded in my opinions... I just put very little stock in the internet! JL seems bout as genuine as can be.


:donut:

He IS a good man to hang out with, have a few beers, shoot a few games of pool, AND work with ... and he IS about as genuine as one can get, too.

:donut:


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I think I may stay single ..I have had 
one sad excuse for a marriage and one that
sets the bar pretty high..Have been focused on relationships 
& marriage for 40 years..Thinking 3 last names in a lifetime are enough..


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Good to hear, Miss Glazed... I thought I probably had him pegged pretty well!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Awww, y'all, now I am embarrassed!

Thanks for the compliments, and Glazed is a wonderful, caring, beautiful person also. And LJ, a compliment from a great person such as yourself, that speaks volumes, and from what I have learned about you on here, you ARE the real deal, straight shooting and honest.

All we have when we leave this world is the memories of us that our friends and family keep. Make them great!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I love bonding moments like these ... I have tears in my eyes ... happy, silly ones.

:donut:


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

You know, last year I lost my job. 

Well, I didn't really lose my job. 

I mean I know where my job is still. 

It was just that when I went there, there was this new guy doing it....

(Wait for it...wait...for...it)


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't understand.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

I recently lost my girlfriend. 

Well, I didn't really lose my girlfriend. 

I mean, I still know where she lives.

It's just when I go there...


(Comedian Bobcat Gothwait, circa 1983)


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh.

I'm sorry ...


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

katydidagain said:


> I will happily end my life as Chauncey Gardener. *"I like to watch..." *


This may be better suited to the Pro Board...


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

But it's so much more fun when the threads just dance across that line and *pooof!* they're gone without warning.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am dating someone.....I am as up front and honest as I can be. He knows my situation, that I am still married...still love my husband ..but that it is over and I am divorcing him.

His ex-wife did a similar thing to him....had an affair with a friend..he didn't see it coming either......she left him and their three kids behind when they were about 10, 12 and 14 years old. It has been about 9 years . They are amazing kids... he provided a wonderful life for them on his farm with help from his family.

I am taking it slowly...I really enjoy our time together...planting the garden and tending to the animals...it feels right....now if only my husband's ghost would go away....baby steps to a new life.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Roadless you're happiness will chase those ghosts away. Romance is kinda like a bit pot of pasta sauce. Cook it low and slow and it will develop the most complex and delicious flavors. Oh, don't forget to stir it


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> Roadless you're happiness will chase those ghosts away. Romance is kinda like a bit pot of pasta sauce. Cook it low and slow and it will develop the most complex and delicious flavors. Oh, don't forget to stir it


And considering you are the master chef baker this is really good advice.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Cindi you are sweeter than anything I could whip up. 

I was always good at handing out advice, never good at taking my own advice. But I'm working on that.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> Cindi you are sweeter than anything I could whip up.
> 
> I was always good at handing out advice, never good at taking my own advice. But I'm working on that.


Well, when you decide it is your time you will make someone a really good catch.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Now u make her sound kinda fishy LOL


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Tommyice said:


> Cindi you are sweeter than anything I could whip up.
> 
> I was always good at handing out advice, never good at taking my own advice. But I'm working on that.


Need any help?...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

NewGround said:


> Need any help?...


Grab your oven mitts, put them on and offer help in the kitchen, that should be a good start.:stirpot:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

NewGround said:


> Need any help?...


With what? Kitchen whipping or advice following?


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Tommyice said:


> With what? Kitchen whipping or advice following?


~~preemptive editing of material better suited to the pro board~~


~~additional editing~~


And I like it...


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I was just over on the Proboard and didn't see anything. Maybe you could PM me with your thoughts.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Well you know I don't use the Pro Board, I prefer to stay in amateur class... I like twisting an innuendo though but it's like them party balloons, you can twist them up up to look quite suggestive if you're not careful and who knows who's who's eyes might be around...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

NewGround said:


> Well you know I don't use the Pro Board, I prefer to stay in amateur class... I like twisting an innuendo though but it's like them party balloons, you can twist them up up to look quite suggestive if you're not careful and who knows who's who's eyes might be around...


Ya crack me up, ya know that. :sing:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Like the bubble baths aren't suggestive enough.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

There's lots of suggestiveness going on, hopefully something's going on behind the scenes!

It really surprises me how so many nice folks here are still single.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Bubble baths with a personal attendant to insure an indulgent experience... Now that's getting better...


----------

